# Problem with CECT china mobile



## rag_rao (Apr 13, 2008)

I have bought a CECT Q300A china mobile phone. Recently while I was transfering some data from other phone (during which I kept the blue tooth option on and authentication off), the set suddenly started rebooting every 30secs. It will be very helpful for me if any one have a solution or where I can find a solution. Thanks very much.


----------



## kakuhasmukh (Jul 15, 2009)

i have purchased a new cect k818 mobile phone now i have the problem with that is when i have received a message and when i open that messege my phone will restarts


----------

